# Spithead reveiw



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

For those able to attend the reveiw at Spithead on the 28th June 2005, this is the latest list.


*28 Jun-3 Jul 05 Battle of Trafalgar 200th Anniversary Spithead * 

21-25 Jun 05 RFA Fort Austin & Wave Ruler RAS Ships English Channel 
28 Jun 05 HMS Invincible R 05 
28 Jun 05 HMS Illustrious R 06 
28 Jun 05 HMS Ocean L 12 
28 Jun 05 HMS Albion L 14 
28 Jun 05 HMS Bulwark L 15 
28 Jun 05 HMS Exeter D 89 
28 Jun 05 HMS Manchester D 95 
28 Jun 05 HMS Gloucester D 96 
28 Jun 05 HMS Nottingham D 91 
28 Jun 05 HMS Southampton D 90 
28 Jun 05 HMS Lancaster F 229 
28 Jun 05 HMS Grafton F 80 
28 Jun 05 HMS Campbeltown F 86 
28 Jun 05 HMS ***berland F 85 
28 Jun 05 HMS Chatham F 87 
28 Jun 05 HMS Iron Duke F 234 
28 Jun 05 HMS St Albans F 83 
28 Jun 05 HMS Westminster F 237 
28 Jun 05 HMS Marlborough F 233 
28 Jun 05 HMS Montrose F 236 
28 Jun 05 HMS Scott H 131 
28 Jun 05 HMS Endurance A 171 
28 Jun 05 HMS Gleaner H 86 
28 Jun 05 RFA Argus A 135 
28 Jun 05 RFA Fort George A 388 
28 Jun 05 RFA Fort Victoria A 387 
28 Jun 05 RFA Fort Austin A 386 
28 Jun 05 RFA Wave Ruler A 390 
28 Jun 05 RFA Orangeleaf A 110 
28 Jun 05 RFA Sir Galahad L 3005 
28 Jun 05 RFA Sir Tristram L 3505 
28 Jun 05 RFA Sir Bedivere L 3004 
28 Jun 05 HMS Puncher P 291 
28 Jun 05 HMS Trumpeter P 294 
28 Jun 05 HMS Ranger P 293 
28 Jun 05 HMS Tracker P 274 
28 Jun 05 HMS Raider P 275 
28 Jun 05 HMS Explorer P 164 
28 Jun 05 HMS Example P 165 
28 Jun 05 HMS Blazer P 279 
28 Jun 05 HMS Archer P 264 
28 Jun 05 HMS Shoreham M 112 
28 Jun 05 HMS Ramsey M 110 
28 Jun 05 HMS Walney M 104 
28 Jun 05 HMS Bangor M 109 
28 Jun 05 HMS Grimsby M 108 
28 Jun 05 HMS Cattistock M 31 
28 Jun 05 HMS Middleton M 34 
28 Jun 05 HMS Ledbury M 30 
28 Jun 05 HMS Tyne P 281 
28 Jun 05 HMS Roebuck H 130 
28 Jun 05 HMS Enterprise H 88 
28 Jun 05 MV Hurst Point Nil 
28 Jun 05 HMAS Anzac FFH 150 
28 Jun 05 TBA Algeria ?? 
28 Jun 05 MCMFORNORTH TBA 
28 Jun 05 BNS Godetia A 960 
28 Jun 05 NE Cisne Branco Nil 
28 Jun 05 Admiral Pitka (Estonia) A 230 
28 Jun 05 FNS Pohjanmaa 01 
28 Jun 05 FS Charles de Gaulle R 91 
28 Jun 05 FS TBA ?? 
28 Jun 05 FS TBA ?? 
28 Jun 05 FS TBA ?? 
28 Jun 05 FS TBA ?? 
28 Jun 05 FS TBA ?? 
28 Jun 05 FS TBA ?? 
28 Jun 05 FGS Sachsen F 219 
28 Jun 05 HS Hydra F 452 
28 Jun 05 INS Tarangini l 
28 Jun 05 TBA India DDG or FFG ?? 
28 Jun 05 JDS TBA ?? 
28 Jun 05 JDS TBA ?? 
28 Jun 05 JDS TBA ?? 
28 Jun 05 LNS Versaitis A 53 
28 Jun 05 TBA Lithuania ?? 
28 Jun 05 TBA Morocco ?? 
28 Jun 05 HNLMS Rotterdam L 800 
28 Jun 05 HNLMS Zuiderkruis A 832 
28 Jun 05 HNLMS Urania Y 8050 
28 Jun 05 TBA Pakistan ?? 
28 Jun 05 ORP General Tadeusz Kosciuszko 273 
28 Jun 05 NRP MEKO TBA F 3?? 
28 Jun 05 NRP Sagres A 520 
28 Jun 05 RS Mircea A 288 
28 Jun 05 RFS Admiral Levchenko 605 
28 Jun 05 TBA Serbia ?? 
28 Jun 05 TBA South Korea ?? 
28 Jun 05 SPS Principe de Asturias R 11 
28 Jun 05 SPS Frigate TBA F ?? 
28 Jun 05 TBA Sweden ?? 
28 Jun 05 USS Carl Vinson CVN 70 
22 Jun 05 USCGC Eagle WIX 327 
28 Jun 05 TBA Uruguay ?? 
28 Jun 05 HMS Pembroke M 107 
28 Jun 05 BNS Narcis M 923 
28 Jun 05 FGS Dillingen M 1065 
28 Jun 05 HNLMS Urk M 861 
28 Jun 05 HMCS Athabaskan DDH 282 
28 Jun 05 KNM Narvik F 304


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Thats some list, I didn't realise our Navy was that large! Still it probably won't be in years to come. Even still, that has to be almost all of our ships attending. 
Now thats all the RN and World Navies, are there no Merchant Ships attending?
Any idea what HM will use as a platform to view the ships?


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

I believe there are a number of merchant ships due but I've not seen a list, if I do, I'll post it here.
As for HM, I hope she has better luck booking a place than us mortals, they are like gold dust. I've been trying for ages but they are at a premium, the operators seem more intrested in contracts to shuttle crews than spectators, easy money I suppose. Anyway, most excursion vessels now are enclosed, not the best platform for photographs.
Myself, I'm going to Stokes Bay, probably the best shoreline to observe the procedings if not ideal for photography.
The Isle of Wight "car" ferry (not the enclosed passenger ferry) will also give some photograph opportunities because it passes through the fleet (hopefully) if security allows.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

For any members wishing to view the Fleet review at Spithead at the end of June, Wightlink (Isle of Wight ferries) are running a few trips. They are apparently not being offered for general sale until 14th April but by logging on to the following website, tickets are available now on a first come, first served basis. I logged on last night and got confirmation today.

Trips afloat to see the review are pretty rare, I’ve been trying for ages and had almost given up.

As a bonus, you can use the ferry as a car park for an extra £5.

www.wightlink.co.uk/trafalgar200/info.htm


----------



## raymond f mills (Jun 13, 2005)

*Spithead Review*

undefinedundefinedundefined

Re your message on ticket availability understanf M V Balmoral is sailing on Saturday 25th June from Southampton to view fleet currently tickets are available



raymond f mills


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Looks like a good time for the Argies to try for the Falklands again?


----------

